# grosses problem! rezept datenbank in mysql realisieren! bitte hilfe!!!



## DjDee (31. August 2001)

hi erstmal! danke fürs klicken...

also, grosses prob!

ich habe nen webdesign auftrag, ne seite für einen gemüseladen zu machen. seite und layout ist soweit fertig nur der auftraggeber möchte gern eine rezeptdatenbank haben. sie soll eine suchfunktion besitzen und nach buchstaben geordnet sein. also wenn jemand auf a klickt sollen zb alle rezepte die mit a wie "apfelkuchen" anfangen angezeigt werden und genauso wenn man nach apfel sucht, sollen als ergebniss links zum thema apfel (apfekuchen, apfelwasweissich) aus der datenbank angezeigt werden. er möchte die rezepte selber eingeben also brauch das ganze ne admin area. so, da aber meine php+mysql kentnisse dafür nicht ausreichen frage ich euch ob mir jemand dabei helfen kann!? ich wäre auch bereit dafür was zu tun nur mit geld kann ich euch leider nicht dienen, weil ich von dem auftrag meinen führerschein und mein auto finanzieren muss. also wenn jemand lust hat oder genügend zeit, mir zu helfen soll er sich bitte hier melden! das ist wirklich wichtig und länger als 2 wochen darfdas ncihtmehr dauern! BITTE! sonst muss ich die 30km zur arbeit laufen...

machts gut und schonmal danke!


----------



## DjDee (1. September 2001)

yyyyyeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

eine nacht! ich habs selba geschaft :|

könnt es ja mal testen! http://www.das-fruchtlaedchen.de/seite/index2.html unter rezepte...

danköö


----------

